# only female dove is sitting on eggs and not male..why?



## hiramc7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello everyone. I was hoping u guys might be able to help me out. I adopted two ringneck doves with little info on history since I adopted from a rescue league. Now I know I have a female cause she laid an eggs and is sitting on it. I thought I was pretty sure the other was a male from what I've read about there body language (bow-coo etc.) but he hasn't help out the female by sitting on the egg. I know that females lay eggs whether or not there is a male it would just not be fertile but was hoping that someone could tell me if the fact the the other dove was not sitting on the egg meant that he is a she or if maybe not all males help by sitting on eggs. She's been doing all the sitting....now I do have them inside and not outside if that helps :/... Thnx for ur time and help and I hope u understood my question :/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the male is young, sometimes it takes them a while to learn. Do they act like a mated pair? Or just kept there together?


----------



## hiramc7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello, and yes they did act like a mated pair right until she laid her egg. He (if it is a "he") does go down to the nest and gives her kisses and rubs her back (that's what it looks like lol) and he did seem really interested when she laid her egg by looking under and around her but hasn't done a thing besieds give her kisses. I put more hay and nesting material in a corner hoping he would atleast bring it to her but he just pecked at it and seemed like he was playing with it :/.....and when I put it in the nest myself she did need it cause she started to arange her nest with it as soon as I did....but I hope u can give me ur opinion and as much info as u can if u can....and thnx soo much for responding since it had not crossed my mind that the male (if a male) might not be experienced


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've had several male pigeons who had no clue that they were supposed to sit the eggs. And many make lousy parents when the eggs hatch if they are too young. While others are fine. Maybe he is young? Might be better to switch out the eggs for fake ones til he learns.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I know my pair had shifts. Him in the evenings and she during the day.


----------



## hiramc7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow that breaks my heart :/..knowing she is doing all the work and he's not helping..poor thing :/...yeah he must be young then.....thnx for all the advice guys and I'll try and keep u posted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would still change out the eggs, as if he isn't sitting them, he may not help feed them either. Maybe let him practice til he learns.

The female sits through the night, and the male will take over for a period of the day. Some take shorter shifts and switch more often.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would not be concerned. One parent dove can raise the babies by itself. It's not like they are in the wild where they have to travel great distances to find food or protect the nest from predators. The other dove will figure it out in time. I would just relax and let them do their thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often one won't raise the young alone. If that be the case, then you may very well end up having to hand raise them yourself.
Also, do you want the female stuck on the eggs all the time, and the babies when they hatch? How good would that be for her? Better to wait till they're both ready.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It's best to have both parents feeding their young.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree. It's hard for one parent to raise the babies on their own...very stressful.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If the eggs are indeed fertile and she sits them they may hatch so if the male is not doing his duty then I agree with the others to not let them hatch, but switch them out with fake eggs. use those untill the cock bird sits those well on his shift...then when she does lay a round after that you can leave the real eggs for them to hatch and feel better about the outcome. but it is possible if the eggs are not fertile you could have two hens there as well, so in that, case nothing to worry about there.


----------

